# Broken Tip on BRAND NEW ROD!!!



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

I recently purchasedGL3 Loomis GCR 783C Med light fast action rod.. DumbA$$ me must not have noticed the tip was damaged or cracked until my first trip out first cast i retrieve my lure to find my rod tip on the line with it...!!! Arg i was upset, being the first time this has happened, with multiple Loomis, I have never returned one for repair or replacement, Academy doesnt have another like it in stock. Could you lead me in the direction to get a new rod?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

My last GLoomis cracked in half smooth while setting a hook and they would not take care of it only after i fished it a couple of times. That was my last GLoomis anything...

Good luck..


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I believe if you send the rod to Gloomis with $50 bucks they will send you another one ...


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Call Loomis on the telephone and give them your credit card number for a $50 charge. They will mail the rod with heavy duty packaging. You remove the rod and send your old rod back in the same container with the prepaid label they sent in the rod packaging.

If you think the failure is do to their workmanship or the blank, discuss the alternate return plan with them on the telephone. Takes a little longer, but may be a little cheaper. 

Charles


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can either do the Expeditor program which costs $50 no questions asked. They will send you a brand new rod in a tube with a return shipping label to return the broken rod to them.

Your other option is to send the rod to them for warranty replacement. This will cost you the shipping to GLoomis. They will take care of the rod if the failure appears to be a factory defect. The replacement rod will ship back to you at no charge. 

Give them a call and they will explain everything 1-800-GLoomis


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

you just bought this rod brand new at academy? You should pay NOTHING! If academy doesn't have one in stock you DEMAND that they get you one or you DEMAND a refund. now if the rod isnt brand new ship it off.. But a brand new > 30 day purchase you should jump through NO hoops to get what you rightfully paid for.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Not to highjack this thread....But you should seriously look at Waterloo Rods...If this were to happen with their rods....It would be replaced ....period... Jimmy is a stand up guy, and stands behind his product.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

robul said:


> you just bought this rod brand new at academy? You should pay NOTHING! If academy doesn't have one in stock you DEMAND that they get you one or you DEMAND a refund. now if the rod isnt brand new ship it off.. But a brand new > 30 day purchase you should jump through NO hoops to get what you rightfully paid for.


with some $2.79 hooks... lol maybe try another academy... they usually will trade anything broken that they sell, sometimes even if they didnt sell it!!!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

send it to loomis. They have never ever denied me. I never send them $50 however I do send them $20 Gloomis are teh best rods on the market in my opinion.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

How far down is the break? An inch, give or take? I busted the tip off my 6'6" laguna, well now its a 6'4"...no big deal. I had the guy at FTU glue a new one on for me and it matches perfect with the second eye wraps. You really have to look hard to tell its not original. Cost...$13 and it takes like 5 minutes to fix. I think i now truly own the lightest Laguna Extreme out there. 

Sucks it a brand new rod, but this is just another option.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

I broke a Loomis crankbait rod trying to free a hung bait on Lake Falcon (pulled too hard on it).

Used the expeditor service and have nothing but good things to say. I really like this service because it gives folks like me, who break the rods out of their own stupidity, a chance at redemption. LOL

If a rod breaks due to defect, I expect a company to replace it, but in this case it was 100% my fault. Loomis really had no fault and didn't have to replace it, but with when they say "no questions asked", they mean it. $50 and I had a new rod within a week.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*G. Loomis Rods*

After using AllStars for many, many years I tried American Rodsmith, some Custom rods, Waterloo, and Kistlers. All fine rods, but the blank and rod I liked the BEST was G.Loomis PR8400C. I already had been using some 12/13wt Gloomis bluewater flyrods. Now I use nothing but G.Loomis rods for the past 5 years or so. I have some GLX, IMX, and GL3 models.

Never broke a Loomis (did crack some tip-tops) and I've put them to some EXTREME use, and have traveled on many, many out-of-country trips. That is, until last weekend. Me and my best fishing bud Pat "crossed our tips" while sight-casting to the same fish. Of course, his $40 rod sheared the tip off my $300 IMX. Bummer.

But I used the $50 expediter service and a new rod is on the way to me. I feel pretty good about it, since this rod is 5 years old and has caught everything from 100+ lb tarpon, 25lb jacks and 15+lb snapper to 20lb snook, 10 lb reds and 8 lb. trout.

ALL rods break. Even the good brands. Even the BEST made rod is subject to dings that can dramatically weaken a rod. One of the most common I see is guys going down the rod 60+ mph with their rods in the rod holders. Collision with a bug at those speeds can break a rod, or produce a nick or blemish that will cause the rod to fail prematurely. Rods can suffer similar dings when thrown together in a pile in the vehicle, or even during transport to the store.

I've broken 'em all (brands) now. But I can tell you this, since I put an inside, overhead rod rack in the Excursion, and don't ever travel with them in the holder in the boat, and don't let 'em bounce together - the incidence of breakage has gone WAY down.

It's unfair to knock ANY rod that breaks incidently without looking at the circumstances. Even a new rod can break. However, it IS fair to expect a retailer or manufactor to replace such rods the first time. But it's subject to abuse by consumers who have car doors or other accidents gobble up rods. Therefore, IMHO, G.Loomis $50 "no questions asked" expediter services is a supreme way to handle these situations - and they offer a no-cost replacement if you honestly feel the rod was defective from the start. Really can't ask anyone to do more.

Yes, I know Academy used to replace rods no-questions-asked (and some stores still do), but the cost-basis for these rods is usually low.

The only rod that I ever felt was "poor" was the TX80 made by AllStar. Great performing rod, but I broke 5 of them in just over a year. THAT indicates a true problem, and AllStar addressed it by changing the resin mix and the next TX80 I got is still good.


----------

